# Boga Grip



## Jim (Jan 15, 2007)

Any of you guys use or have experience with one of these? Im thinking of picking one up, but cant decide if I want the 15 pound model that does 1/4 pound increments or the 30 pound model that does 1/2 pound increments. I mostly fish for bass, but every now and then I like to go for big Pike and Musky. What would you do?

I have a berkley and an xtools scale but im thinking about a certified boga from these guys https://nt1.adventuresports.com/fish/quest/qshop.asp?Option=Product&Detail=BogaGrip&Category=Gear


----------



## Icefisher15 (Feb 27, 2007)

Yah, ive heard good things about these and am also in the market for a gripper/scale deal and was wondering if these were worth the price, cause im also lookin at the basic Rapala one with the digital scale and the X tools one.


----------



## Mattman (Feb 27, 2007)

Boga's are pretty nice.

I'm not a big fan of weighing Muskie's by hanging them from their jaw. The best way to weight them is in the net. Then subtract the weight of the net.

I'd get the Boga for Bass.


----------

